# 10.3-RELEASE to 11.0-RELEASE upgrade on EC2 not working



## seanthingee (Apr 28, 2017)

As the title says I'm trying to upgrade 10.3 to 11.0 on EC2. I'm aware of the errata notice, FreeBSD-EN-16:18.loader, which says that it may hang during the first reboot with freebsd-update. This is exactly what appears to be happening.

From all that I've read it appears this issue should be fixed. The errata indicates the issue was corrected in 11.0-RELEASE P2 and 11.0 is now at P10. And the last comment in the bug report says "It is now safe to upgrade with freebsd-update".

Does anyone have experience with this? 

Thanks


----------



## seanthingee (May 3, 2017)

getopt said:


> As Allan Jude is the assignee of the PR you can trust his words. Give it a try.



Not sure what you mean. I did give it a try, multiple times from two different snapshots, and it failed to boot each time. It didn't fail when I tried on a fresh install of 10.3. Should I reach out to Allan Jude?


----------

